

Lycos still exists and their new site is beautiful. - hm2k
http://lycos.com/

======
fondue
Is it just me or does the site look optimized for Microsofts Metro interface?
I brought the site up in my tablet's (ASUS Transformer) and it looked good
there, too. I would say it's almost optimized for mobile devices with the
exception being there are a lot of links that are tiny text and are easy to
fat-finger in any phone or tablet.

~~~
openyogurt
It's definitely a nice example of responsive design. If you resize your
browser window, you can see how the content resizes nicely to fit almost any
screen

